# You all have a months peace !!!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs Plodd and I are off to Italy, (via the Mosel Valley, hic) on the 0600 DFDS Dover to Dunkirk sailing this Saturday for ALL of September.

So you will just have to cope without me until I return, I would ask that you all try, as hard as you can, NOT to show your obvious and heartfelt disappointment at the loss of my frequent posts !!!!

However if I can find a free wifi spot I MIGHT just pop up to make sure you are all behaving yourselves.

Byeeeeeee !!

Andy & Annette Plodd


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a good trip Ploddy. The Mosel is a great place, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Have a nice Holiday Andy, we are not far behind. On le shuttle 12th Sept and away in France and Italy and Switzerland. Back on 12th Oct. Wave if you see us. 

Bob and Margaret.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't know how we'll manage without you

(I'm trying to sound sincere) :lol: 

Have a great trip


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Have a really great trip, both of you


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Enjoy!

We've got two long weekends in September at two shows, so that's 8 days away   

Peter


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

If you can get there before the 2nd sept' the Bernkastel Kids wine festival is worth doing. Enjoy!

Morph


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't want to worry you but that was our intention at the end of May, but most of it got washed away! Ended up heading for Argeles sur Mer. Wish you luck and a great holiday.

Gary.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> Mrs Plodd and I are off to Italy, (via the Mosel Valley, hic) on the 0600 DFDS Dover to Dunkirk sailing this Saturday for ALL of September.
> 
> So you will just have to cope without me until I return, I would ask that you all try, as hard as you can, NOT to show your obvious and heartfelt disappointment at the loss of my frequent posts !!!!
> 
> ...


We will be a week behind you and heading for Geneva , have a good time .


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Us too, early next week heading off to Antibes for a few weeks - gosh the place will be full at this rate! 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good luck to all on foreign travels soon.
We're off this Sunday.
Booked on the 18.00 DFDS Dover-Dunkirk ferry but will aim to catch the 16.00 and will overnight on Dunkirk ferry terminal carpark.

This will give us a good start Monday morning.
Monday's overnight will be Marboue N of Chateaudun or S of Orleans depending on the time and how I feel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you want us to have a whip round so that you can stay longer. :evil: :evil: 

cabby


----------

